# Need Sound Card Driver Sony Vaio PCG-FR720



## binny_boo (Jan 12, 2005)

hi,

I am in need of a sound card driver for my Sony Vaio PCG-FR720. I have lost my recovery disks when I moved house and my serial number seems to have come off my computer.

I have Windows XP Service Pack 2.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated! 

Thanks again,
Belinda


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

visit the Viao Support Site and pick out your make/model, or let it auto determine. Then select sound drivers, and it will find it for you.


----------



## binny_boo (Jan 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, I tried that but cant find my model under the list they have. I also cant auto detect it cause I cant get on the internet from that computer. I have been told that my modem in linked to my sound card driver???

Any other ideas... I would be really grateful!


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I found your model, it was on a different vaio support site :4-dontkno 

Anyway, I found this


> This website contains only upgrade drivers for Operating Systems and software patches. Original drivers are available in the Recovery CD-ROM that is supplied with the VAIO Computer.


 and it doesn't have your drivers on it. 

The link to the page is HERE

I would recommend calling them up and telling them your problem. They will probably send you new recovery disks.


----------



## binny_boo (Jan 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help. I gave them a call and they said it would cost $99.20 for the recovery disks to be sent to me and on the order form they want the serial number anyway. Seems like I'm going to have to keep hunting.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## blackfoxmagma (Aug 17, 2006)

Hello, I contacted sony today and it is going to cost me the same $99AUD to purchase. I need to and i can't find the drivers anywhere, as so counter balace the amount i will have to outlay to buy these drivers and make avaliable to others i am willing to help out. If other people what to donate money to my paypal account I will host the cd on my website hosting so that other Sony Visio PCG-FR720 members can access these and perhaps donate to my hosting costs incured to share these drivers.
Email me at [email protected] if you can help out.

If downloading is not avaliable if you offer a certain amount to cover costs and postage i will send a burnt copy to you.
Thanks
Joe


----------

